# Bridgestone MB1 repaint teaser pics!



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

*Bridgestone MB1 Repaint!*



After 5 months in the capable hands of Allan Wanta (Wanta), my MB1 is finally ready to be picked up!

Some pics!

Benster


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Did you get it redecaled under clear coat? Congrats, Ben.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

You know GOB , good question, I have not seen the bike yet. Picking it up Friday. I asked for decals under clear coat though.

The build (when I can get some garage time):

Frame: 1988 Bridgestone MB-1 – Tange Prestige CrMo
Professional Repaint by: Allan Wanta 05-01-12
Fork: Tange Prestige CrMo
Headset: 1” Chris King Threaded (Sotto Voce)
Stem: Ritchey Force
Handlebar: Ritchey Force
Grips: Oury Black
Brakes: Black Shimano XT M730
Brake Pads: Shimano XT M730
Brake Levers: Shimano XT M730
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT M730
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT M730
Shifters: Shimano XT M730 - 6 Speed
Cassette: Shimano XT M730
Chain: Shimano HG91
Cranks: Shimano XT M730 175mm Polished
Chain Rings: Shimano XT Biopace 46T-36T-28T
Bottom Bracket: Shimano Cartridge
Pedals: Shimano XT M730 
Hub Skewers: Shimano XT 
Rims: Araya RM20 Super Hard Anodized
Hubs: Shimano XT M730
Tires: NOS Ritchey Duro Force 
Saddle: Selle Italia Turbo - Black 
Seat Post: Ritchey Logic made by Nitto
Seat Post Binder: Shimano XT


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice build spec for it! I take it the fork was painted as well?


----------



## Major (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks great! Did you find original decals or did you have them made? Is the fork also painted with the same grey color as the frame?


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice build spec for it! I take it the fork was painted as well?


Thanks Rumpfy! Fork was painted as well, just didn't receive images.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Major said:


> Looks great! Did you find original decals or did you have them made? Is the fork also painted with the same grey color as the frame?


Have to admit, I trusted the painter to acquire/manufacture the correct replacements. He said the decals would be "no problem". Fork will be correct grey too!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Looking good......
I bet you cant wait to get it..

You have 10 months to get it ready for Keyesville.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Is your build list a wish list or a have-it-already list?

I think this is going to be a beautiful (and fun to ride) bike. I'll be looking forward to updates.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

classen said:


> Is your build list a wish list or a have-it-already list?
> 
> I think this is going to be a beautiful (and fun to ride) bike. I'll be looking forward to updates.


Already have! :thumbsup:

OK, with the 1 exception of the BB which I will order.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Nice! The decals look correct to me, and the build is nearly stock. Looking forward to completed pix.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> Nice! The decals look correct to me, and the build is nearly stock. Looking forward to completed pix.


Yeah, decals look perfect from what I can tell. If they're not originals they did a good job. Just going off memory all the decal placement looks right too.

If frames could talk he'd be the proudest and happiest MB-1 frame ever.

The 88 MB-1 was my first high end bike so lots of memories with that one.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> The 88 MB-1 was my first high end bike so lots of memories with that one.


Same here.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

sgltrak said:


> Same here.





Fillet-brazed said:


> The 88 MB-1 was my first high end bike so lots of memories with that one.


Mine was later but still loved it. It was a fun fun ride,


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

My first mountain bike at the age of 9 years old was like this one! 

I think the MB1 will be a slight upgrade!


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

sounds like a nice build, very close to the original specs.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

klasse said:


> sounds like a nice build, very close to the original specs.


It will be close!

Inspiration from the web...

:thumbsup:


----------



## shawn57817 (May 15, 2012)

Has anyone had experience with those water transfer decals before? Do they hold up if they get wet again or do they have to be protected by a clear coat?


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

damn, that looks SWEET! great job, enjoy it.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

shawn57817 said:


> Has anyone had experience with those water transfer decals before? Do they hold up if they get wet again or do they have to be protected by a clear coat?


I've applied numerous sets over clear coat, both powder and spray, and have never had a problem.


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

looks promising


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Back from paint and this MB1 could not look better!

Some _very _minor progress!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Benster said:


> Back from paint and this MB1 could not look better!
> 
> Some _very _minor progress!


Looks great! Makes me miss mine.

You don't want to put a Rolls saddle on there?


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Thought about a Rolls for correct-ness, but have the new Turbo ready to go.

I kinda prefer the look of the Turbo over the Rolls for some reason.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

My preference is the Regal. Like the way they look and feel... Don't seem to get much attention on Mtn. bikes though...


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Aemmer said:


> My preference is the Regal. Like the way they look and feel... Don't seem to get much attention on Mtn. bikes though...


By the way Aemmer, Did some research on the Regal. Very cool looking seats. 

This coming Saturday is bike build day... Cannot wait to get this bike together!! Pics to follow. Note to self, get beer.

Somehow, someway, I gotta make it to Keyesville next year...

Benster


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

The paint scheme on these frames has grown on me over the years. I look forward to the finished product.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Some updates from the weekend... Almost there!

Had some issues installing the bearing race for the CK headset. Bent the F out of it trying to install on the fork. :madman:

Will order a replacement race and have a shop do the final install. 

So close!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Benster said:


> Some updates from the weekend... Almost there!
> 
> Had some issues installing the bearing race for the CK headset. Bent the F out of it trying to install on the fork. :madman:
> 
> ...


The bike looks fantastic! Well done.

I'm curious though...looks like nearly a full period correct build, XT from front to back...only to opt for the modern SV CK. Why not an XT (or 600)?


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks Eric!

Why CK? I saw a CK on an XO-1 referenced from Velocult's site and from that moment on, I wanted one for this build. It's probably wasted money and I know, XO-1 is not the same as MB-1 but in my eyes it still seemed worth the upgrade... The logos are so "muted", I figured it would blend right in.

On the other hand, the original XT headset had a "crunch" when rotating the bars back and forth. Turns out I could have repacked the grease and it would have been good to go. 

I suppose the Turbo, flat silver Ritchey Force Handlebar and headset are not 100% correct, but I am very pleased with the results! 

Ben


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Couple more pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Whats everyone using for chainstay protectors? Lizard Skin seems like it will have the best results, but kinda fugly...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Benster said:


> Thanks Eric!
> 
> Why CK? I saw a CK on an XO-1 referenced from Velocult's site and from that moment on, I wanted one for this build. It's probably wasted money and I know, XO-1 is not the same as MB-1 but in my eyes it still seemed worth the upgrade... The logos are so "muted", I figured it would blend right in.
> 
> ...


Gotcha, coo coo.
I don't think money spend on a CK HS is wasted either. I was just curious as to why.

The bike will be awfully user friendly once you get it to dirt!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Benster said:


> Whats everyone using for chainstay protectors? Lizard Skin seems like it will have the best results, but kinda fugly...


If you can find a shark-fin, that would be appropriate.

That being said, I just zip tie an old section of tire to the chain stay. Doesn't necessarily solve the fugly issue, but the price is right.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

i'm using black textile bar tape on my mb-1.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I wrapped my chainstay with an old section of innertube. Works great.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Finally completed. Dialed in and ready for another 25 years or more! And what a fun bike it is! As a self appointed weekend hack and semi newbie to old skool bikes, this was the first one I have ever taken completely apart and "refreshed". I am quite pleased with how this project turned out and I had a blast putting all the pieces of the puzzle back together.

Attending the Keyesville Classic this year was a *huge* inspiration. :thumbsup:

Now I just gotta find the courage to take her out on the trails!


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

Benster said:


> Whats everyone using for chainstay protectors? Lizard Skin seems like it will have the best results, but kinda fugly...


I think the bike originally had a clear chainstay protector like this:
Amazon.com: Wheels Manufacturing Chainstay Protector Clear: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice job, is the chain a little long?


----------



## prefixie (Apr 11, 2012)

Fred Smedley said:


> Nice job, is the chain a little long?


Matches the cable housing IMO


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Benster said:


> Now I just gotta find the courage to take her out on the trails!


The first stream crossing will be a bit rough, but once you get rolling you'll forget all about the minty NOS bits and just enjoy the ride


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Benster said:


> Finally completed. Dialed in and ready for another 25 years or more! And what a fun bike it is! As a self appointed weekend hack and semi newbie to old skool bikes, this was the first one I have ever taken completely apart and "refreshed". I am quite pleased with this how project turned out and I had a blast putting all the pieces of the puzzle back together.
> 
> Attending the Keyesville Classic this year was a *huge* inspiration. :thumbsup:
> 
> Now I just gotta find the courage to take her out on the trails!


Looks great. Neat restoration!

Can't say I like that chainstay protector a whole lot though. I think it did have a clear protector as someone mentioned.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Fred Smedley said:


> Nice job, is the chain a little long?


Thanks Fred, the chain seems alright... Would there be any instant issues if it were too long? Only ridden the bike to a park and all seemed to go just fine. Took about 7 links out of the new chain during installation.



prefixie said:


> Matches the cable housing IMO


How can you tell? Would like to know (learn) what's considered correct.


----------



## prefixie (Apr 11, 2012)

Benster said:


> How can you tell? Would like to know (learn) what's considered correct.


They just look extra long to me. I _usually_ try not to have the housing bend downwards first thing as it comes out of the cable stop and not bow out and away from the bars as it exits the shifters. Just my $.02.

BTW - I used to have 91 MB-Zip and a 93 MB-3, great bikes. Good job on the resto.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Benster said:


> Thanks Fred, the chain seems alright... Would there be any instant issues if it were too long


Shift performance, chain slap, dropping chain on the granny downshift. You want to have only enough chain to make a V with two links when on big -big cogs.


----------



## tvalen (Jul 31, 2006)

Beautiful job!


----------



## bigwooly (Aug 14, 2012)

beautiful bike nice handy work there.


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice build, if you don't mind me asking what does a paintjob like that cost, 

I'm having a MB-3 powdercoated back to the original green it's gonna cost 125 bucks for frame fork and thats with the sandblasting. Just wondering how much more it would be to paint it. I think the paints looks a little better and you can get more than 1 color.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

YakimaDeathYaks said:


> Nice build, if you don't mind me asking what does a paintjob like that cost,
> 
> I'm having a MB-3 powdercoated back to the original green it's gonna cost 125 bucks for frame fork and thats with the sandblasting. Just wondering how much more it would be to paint it. I think the paints looks a little better and you can get more than 1 color.


Thanks! Cool to see this thread pop up from somewhat dormancy 

I paid $350 for the repaint, including the fork, stem and decals. Not sure if this is a common or affordable price. As comparison, Cycleart (which is certainly known for high end quality work in Socal) gave me a quote of $750  I could not be happier with my $350 repaint.

Ben


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Looks great! Makes me miss mine.
> 
> You don't want to put a Rolls saddle on there?


This should complete the bike's authenticity a bit. Liked the Turbo, but could not keep my eye off the Rolls for some reason. :thumbsup:

Ben


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Just a shameless updated picture from the past weekends ride. 20 miles of loveliness!


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

lookin' good


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Lovely bike, glad to see them getting ridden so much. I have 93 MB1 with a 92 Ritchey Logic fork and it is still one of the most beautiful things the world has ever graced me with.  Enjoy the next few decades on her, you will love it.


----------



## i_land_st8 (Nov 13, 2012)

Benster said:


> You know GOB , good question, I have not seen the bike yet. Picking it up Friday. I asked for decals under clear coat though.
> 
> The build (when I can get some garage time):
> 
> ...


You should try to get the San Marco Roll saddle for your bike. That's the saddle that that bike came with in 1988. I had that bike too. It was such an awesome bike. Congrats on your build.


----------



## i_land_st8 (Nov 13, 2012)

My bad, I noticed that you bought yourself a San Marco Rolls saddle. I've owned about 5 of those because I found them to be such a comfortable saddle. I am so jealous of your bike! I miss my MB-1. That was the best bike ever! You did such a good job on that restoration!!!

If I remember correctly, the chainstay had a clear decal that (mine anyway) got all torn up from the chain slap. I ended up wrapping my stays with cloth handle bar tape. I wouldn't recommend you do that though because it would totally ruin the look of your bike.


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

So sweet! great job on the restoration!


----------

